# AIO Wasserkühlung H 75 Corsair



## Technikboy04 (21. September 2016)

*AIO Wasserkühlung H 75 Corsair*

Hallo Läute,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meiner Corsair Wasserkühlung. Ich habe einen i7 6700 non k und habe heute meine neue AIO installiert. Meine Frage ist jetzt, was die AIO für Temps erreichen müsste. Ich habe im Idle 35 Grad und unter Stess (Benchmak) von CPU Z geht die Temp. nach ca. 10-15 min auch auf 60 Grad hoch. Ist das jetzt normal oder muss ich irgendwo noch was nach Stellen z.B. Bios. Ich habe die 2 Standart Lüfter in Push Pull auf dem Radiator installiert. Ich würde einfach gerne wissen, welche Temperaturen meine AIO mindestens erreichen müsste und darf. Muss ich mir bei 60 Grad Gedanken machen "vielleicht ein Falscher Anpressdruck?" Die Pumpe sitzt schön fest auf der CPU drauf. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master Case Pro was heißt, dass auch genug frische Luft herein kommt. Der Radiator ist am Heck des Gehäuses angebracht und saugt die Luft aus dem Gehäuse heraus. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Technikboy04


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung H 75 Corsair*

Für Leute mit ä gibts schonmal +1. 

Zum Thema, welche Temperaturen hast du denn erwartet beim Kauf dieser  AiO?  

Du kühlst mit der Abluft deines Systems die CPU. Je nach Grafikkarte und deren Kühler liegt das schon im Rahmen, m.M.n..


----------

